# Las Vegas 2007 Pocketbook of Values...



## myip (Aug 24, 2007)

I am thinking of buying  the book. I can use the 2 for 1 2-For-1 Jubilee amd 2-For-1 Folies Bergere Tickets.  Can I use the coupon to buy ahead of time?  Do I have to wait until I get into Las Vegas and buy  it from the box office?  If  I have to buy  the ticket in Las Vegas then, the book is useless to me because we are going in Christmas and New Year holiday.  All the good tickets will be gone by then if I arrive in LV to buy  the tickets.


----------



## shadroch (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd suggest you call them and find out for sure. Some of the coupons expire earlier than others and some may not be good on holidays.
I'm an LVA member and use the POV and The ACG to great advantage. Thru trades,I had almost $800 in matchplay coupons for my Feb trip.
Buy an on-line membership for $37. Using two coupons will pay for itself.One coupon in many cases.


----------



## sage (Aug 24, 2007)

shadroch,
Could you please explain what this means:
I'm an *LVA member *and use the *POV *and *The ACG *to great advantage. Thru trades,I had almost $800 in *matchplay coupons *for my Feb trip.
Buy an on-line membership for $37. Using two coupons will pay for itself.One coupon in many cases. 

We are going to Vegas next year and any form of coupon book may be of value. Also, where can you get these from?
Gillian


----------



## cluemeister (Aug 24, 2007)

I can get you started.

LVA  Las Vegas Advisor  www.lasvegasadvisor.com

POV - Pocketbook of values (coupon book)  Here's the link to the 2007 book: http://www.lasvegasadvisor.com/whyjoin-pocketbookofvalueslist.cfm 

I'm not much of a gambler, so someone else can chime in regarding the gambling info.


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi Cluemeister,
I know you enjoy your trips to Las Vegas.  Since you're not a gambler, what do you do to entertain yourself there?  I'm not much of a gambler, either, just a little video poker here and there. 

Thanks,
Sue


----------



## sage (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks cluemeister. I'll take a look at the site you listed. 
Every little bit helps when you take the family on holiday - especially when food & entertainment are involved.
Gillian


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 24, 2007)

Both tickets say they must be redeemed at the box office;  however you *might* be able to book by phone and bring the coupon to will call when you arrive... you'd have to check by calling and asking the shows.  Jubilee is for the later show only.  The Follies has no such restriction, but you have to use it by Dec. 27th.

Hope this helps.

Fern



myip said:


> I am thinking of buying  the book. I can use the 2 for 1 2-For-1 Jubilee amd 2-For-1 Folies Bergere Tickets.  Can I use the coupon to buy ahead of time?  Do I have to wait until I get into Las Vegas and buy  it from the box office?  If  I have to buy  the ticket in Las Vegas then, the book is useless to me because we are going in Christmas and New Year holiday.  All the good tickets will be gone by then if I arrive in LV to buy  the tickets.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 24, 2007)

Sue, 
To Get you started, here's a list of free things to do. There is so much on the list you'll have to make several trips.

Fern



falmouth3 said:


> Hi Cluemeister,
> I know you enjoy your trips to Las Vegas.  Since you're not a gambler, what do you do to entertain yourself there?  I'm not much of a gambler, either, just a little video poker here and there.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sue


----------



## shadroch (Aug 24, 2007)

sage said:


> shadroch,
> Could you please explain what this means:
> I'm an *LVA member *and use the *POV *and *The ACG *to great advantage. Thru trades,I had almost $800 in *matchplay coupons *for my Feb trip.
> Buy an on-line membership for $37. Using two coupons will pay for itself.One coupon in many cases.
> ...



LVA=Las Vegas Advisor,a newsletter/website that offers tremendous insights and value.  lasvegasadvisor.com
POV= Pocketbook of Value,a coupon book given when you join the LVA
ACG=American Casino Guide,a book you can find in any bookstore or Amazon. It contains matchplay,2-4-1,discount rooms and free coupons for Vegas and every other casino in America
matchplay- Place $10 and a matchplay coupon on a bet. If you win you recieve $20. Its  a 2-4-1 coupon on a bet.


----------



## Art4th (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a 2-for-1 Folies Bergere coupon from the ACG that you can have. It expires 12/30/07 and it says to call 702-739-2411 for tickets. Give them a call and book your tickets and tell them you have the coupon from the American Casino Guide. I'll mail you the coupon.

Art




myip said:


> I am thinking of buying  the book. I can use the 2 for 1 2-For-1 Jubilee amd 2-For-1 Folies Bergere Tickets.  Can I use the coupon to buy ahead of time?  Do I have to wait until I get into Las Vegas and buy  it from the box office?  If  I have to buy  the ticket in Las Vegas then, the book is useless to me because we are going in Christmas and New Year holiday.  All the good tickets will be gone by then if I arrive in LV to buy  the tickets.


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 24, 2007)

Fern, what a great list!   We haven't been to Las Vegas in about 10 years, maybe more so I knew there was a lot to see.  However, I had no clue there was this much to do.

We're heading there with my mother for her 80th so we'll probably wear her out.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Aug 24, 2007)

shadroch said:


> I'd suggest you call them and find out for sure. Some of the coupons expire earlier than others and some may not be good on holidays.
> I'm an LVA member and use the POV and The ACG to great advantage. Thru trades,I had almost $800 in matchplay coupons for my Feb trip.
> Buy an on-line membership for $37. Using two coupons will pay for itself.One coupon in many cases.



We are not going to Vegas until March 29, 2008.  I'm considering signing up as an LVA member, but was wondering if the POV (the coupons) you receive by becomming a member would still be good then?  Or would most of the coupons expire at the end of 2007?


----------



## shadroch (Aug 25, 2007)

kjsgrammy said:


> We are not going to Vegas until March 29, 2008.  I'm considering signing up as an LVA member, but was wondering if the POV (the coupons) you receive by becomming a member would still be good then?  Or would most of the coupons expire at the end of 2007?




You join for a year from the time you sign up. You can request either the 2007 POV or the 2008,which will be available in very early Jan.When you finish your trip,sell the leftover POV on ebay. Sometimes they bring as much as the membership cost.
I'd suggest a combination of the POV and the ACG


----------



## cluemeister (Aug 25, 2007)

falmouth3 said:


> Hi Cluemeister,
> I know you enjoy your trips to Las Vegas.  Since you're not a gambler, what do you do to entertain yourself there?  I'm not much of a gambler, either, just a little video poker here and there.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sue



Things we like to do in Vegas -

Eat out - restaurant selection like nowhere else
Golf - Rent a car and golf some great courses
Shows - always new shows every year
Free stuff - like Bellagio fountains
Natural stuff - been to Grand Canyon, Valley of Fire.  Plan to go to Zion, Hoover Dam, Bryce in future
Hang out by the pool - that's my wife's idea of fun.  I tend to golf while she does this!
Walk the strip and people watch
Go to Toby Keith's and brush up on our swing dancing skills or lack thereof

Repeat yearly


----------



## kjsgrammy (Aug 25, 2007)

shadroch said:


> You join for a year from the time you sign up. You can request either the 2007 POV or the 2008,which will be available in very early Jan.When you finish your trip,sell the leftover POV on ebay. Sometimes they bring as much as the membership cost.
> I'd suggest a combination of the POV and the ACG



Thanks for the response.  Looking forward to our trip - haven't been since 2003.


----------

